# Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost.



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

I have this charger installed on my VR6 and i could only get it to boost 5-6 psi @6800 RPM with a 3.12 pulley.I start to see boost at 4200 RPM and climbs steady from there.I've checked for boost leaks and found nothing.Could it be the charger?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (12V GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12V GTI* »_Could it be the charger?









Food for thought, on a v9 and a 3.25" pulley, VF kits see 5-6psi at redline. Changing from a v1/v2 blower to a v5 or v9 changes how much boost a certain pulley will create (assuming v5's are geared differently than a v1/v2







) I know the v9 is, but you should double check. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (leebro61)*

If you wanted more boost you should have gotten a real charger like the V1..
Check the belt tension? Maybe give that bolt a 1/2 turn or two and see how that helps.


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_If you wanted more boost you should have gotten a real charger like the V1..

you don't like V-5?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (12V GTI)*

Well I think the V5 is just fine for LOW boost or small engines. But if you want to make real power then get horse not a pony..LOL


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (Scooter98144)*

You don't think I'll be able to put down 280 whp with 13 psi pulley,SDS,440cc injectors,and Aquamist?
I think i'll b able to put down more than that with this set up.


_Modified by 12V GTI at 3:10 PM 4-14-2004_


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (12V GTI)*

Well sure you can but with a V1 you can make 280 with 10 PSI.. Well you will make 280 at 13 PSI as long as you can keep the tiny pulley from slipping.


_Quote, originally posted by *12V GTI* »_You don't think I'll be able to put down 280 whp with 13 psi pulley,SDS,440cc injectors,and Aquamist?
I think i'll b able to put down more than that with this set up.

_Modified by 12V GTI at 3:10 PM 4-14-2004_


----------



## nesisg (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Well sure you can but with a V1 you can make 280 with 10 PSI.. Well you will make 280 at 13 PSI as long as you can keep the tiny pulley from slipping.

...but V-1's are so loud...like constant belt slip.








They are powerful though if you don't mind it.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (nesisg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nesisg* »_...but V-1's are so loud...like constant belt slip.








They are powerful though if you don't mind it.

then get a V2, same flow less noise.
to the OP, this seems like the worst combination of parts ever, V5 and SDS, have fun with that.


----------



## KeyDub (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (12V GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12V GTI* »_I have this charger installed on my VR6 and i could only get it to boost 5-6 psi @6800 RPM with a 3.12 pulley.I start to see boost at 4200 RPM and climbs steady from there.I've checked for boost leaks and found nothing.Could it be the charger?









hey 12V GTI
your setup is rather off the path, but if you are happy with it that's all that matters.as far as your issue i would contact the wonder twins at @ Verdict Motosrports.Phil and Noah are very knowledgeable, but more important patient. give'em a call or send am email, i'm sure they will be able to help you, 
KeyDub







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by KeyDub at 8:23 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (KeyDub)*

wow old thread bumpage!!


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Vortech V-5 G-trim supercharger having problem seeing full boost. (KubotaPowered)*

Max rpm on a V5 is about 60k-65k. That 3.25" pulley is too big to spin that charger for optimum boost. Got to figure too that the V5 is going to move between 700 and 800 cfm depending on if it's an F or G trim......Compared to about 1000cfm on a V1 charger. That's why the V5's need to max spin to max any real boost. Still a good charger though.


----------

